# Slow internet ONLY in FreeBSD 8.2 i386



## rokpa92 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hello. I am a little lost, because

A) I do not know where I can post my little problem.
B) it is a special rare problem with FreeBSD and internet.

All started when I updated from FreeBSD 8.1 to 8.2. When I made that change, I saw how the internet started to go slow and slow.

I have a connection of 1Mb and is usually for me (when use any browser), load pages at 25 or 30 kbps all the time, and when download files, I make with a maximum of 115kbps. This rates is for FreeBSD 8.1, 8.0 , 7.X, Windows (7 and 2000), and inclusive in a live dvd of suse, in all I have the SAME rate, the same transfer for download (a web or a file).

When I start to use 8.2 the connection start to go more slow with the minutes. Start with a download (webpage) at 15kbps and go slow slow and more slow to finish in some 400bytes :?

Some popular web site, like google (all services fail, only the search work but very slow), twitter, yahoo and any site with https:// like paypal, or any shop NEVER load, some other page, like a regular blog (not in blogspot.com or wordpress.com) load slow but end the load.

I think can be FreeBSD 8.2 because I do this:

Update from freebsd 8.1 to 8.2
I see the internet very slow so I FORMAT ALL. (document I have in other disk and is not connect now)
I install FreeBSD 8.2 and see slow.
FORMAT AGAIN ALL.
I install FreeBSD 8.1 and do not have problems.
FORMAT AGAIN ALL.
I make 3 partitions one for FreeBSD 8.1, other for windows 7 and other with windows 2000.
I do not have problem with that OS.
I FORMAT the PARTITION of FreeBSD 8.1 and install FreeBSD 8.2 and the problem come back again.
I change of this and install FreeBSD 8.1 and work fine.
FORMAT ALL THE NEW DISK and install FreeBSD 8.2 and the problem come back again.

In that installations, I make ping to one of my server and give me 400ms (the regular is 100 to 150ms). Then of the ping, I install xorg from DVD and some time from Ports. I install a regular (with out custom) of gnome2 and try with FF3, Opera, and then install xfce4, make test with the same browser, them install kde4 and make test again with the same browser and konqueror. In other install, I start from the back, first kde4 and then gnome2.

In result: when I have FreeBSD 8.2 some page do not load, and other pages load very very slow.

My question: I search in the changelog and other place to see if have any warning of notice of change in some part of network or any similar what can make me this problem.

Have any idea what I can do? Any suggestion will be very welcome.

P.s.: in all OS (FreeBSD, windows and suse) I use DHCP. all version of all OS I used was i386 or x32. And in all cases all installation was standard (with out custom, only xorg or gnome2, kde4, xfce4 with pkg_add)


----------



## Beastie (Mar 19, 2011)

What network card/chip are you using? Maybe there was a regression the developers didn't catch. Check it in the detailed release notes (2.2.2.2 Network Interface Support).


----------



## rokpa92 (Mar 20, 2011)

Very regular network card/chip.
Is a Realtek RTL8110SC. FreeBSD always recognize fine in the install.


----------



## Beastie (Mar 20, 2011)

... which is re(4), right? According to the release notes, a few changes were made to that one, so this may be a regression as I already suspected. You better report this. Or maybe try STABLE.


----------



## rokpa92 (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks so much.
I read there, and "no solutions per software" so.. I will search other way or buy a pci-card.
Thanks for your time.


----------



## Beastie (Mar 22, 2011)

Let us know what happens.


----------

